# cpt code help



## codedog (Jun 29, 2010)

2 WEEKS AGO  patient had a a probing of nasolacrimal duct, with insertion of jones tube, now patient has to come in and perair the jones tube,because of scar tissue , would there be a cpt code for this - last time patient was here we used 68815.?


----------

